# Knit Hat Eva- free till April 5



## Knittingkitty

Hello Everybody,

My new hat pattern "Eva" is free in my Ravelry shop till April 5 ( regular price is $2.99).
Happy knitting! 

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/hat-eva


----------



## Dlclose

That's so pretty!


----------



## Cardelo

Very pretty pattern. Thank you!!


----------



## groovy6

Thank you! Its lovely.


----------



## awpacky

Knittingkitty said:


> Hello Everybody,
> 
> My new hat pattern "Eva" is free in my Ravelry shop till April 5 ( regular price is $2.99).
> Happy knitting!
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/hat-eva


Thank you, lovely hat.


----------



## Featherstitcher

Thank you- that is so pretty!


----------



## luree

Thank you that is so pretty.


----------



## maureenb

many thanks!


----------



## wilderness2000

This is such a beautiful design! Thank you so much for your kind generosity. Very much appreciated!!!


----------



## suzy-kate

That's so sweet thank you!


----------



## Grammax8

How very kind of you to share this pattern. Thank you.


----------



## jackie1595

Very nice hat pattern - Thank you for sharing


----------



## kiwiannie

Very pretty hat,thankyou.


----------



## run4fittness

Very pretty, thanks a bunch!


----------



## Neeterbug

Thanks for the pattern...I love it! It is in my "to knit" pile of patterns.


----------



## Katsch

Pretty pretty hat!


----------



## ladybeach

Love it...  thank you so much !!!!


----------



## minniemo

Thank you so much :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## willi66

Sweet


----------



## gr8knitwit2

Lovely!


----------



## Alto53

What a lovely pattern; thank you!!


----------



## Donnathomp

Thank you so much for your generosity. gorgeous pattern.


----------



## quiltmom

Thank you so much for sharing! Love your patterns-have several : )


----------



## jdwilhelm

Thanks, very pretty


----------



## VickyT61

Thank you Eva - this is a lovely design (and colour). I also love the one pictured in your Member details.


----------



## cableaway

Very thoughtful and a wonderful design


----------



## janmary

Very pretty! Thanks so much&#128513;


----------



## NanaMc

Thank you Elana, your patterns are always so nice.


----------



## Marie from NC

Thank you. Your hats are all lovely.


----------



## Windbeam

Thank you, very nice of you to share.


----------



## Limey287

Thank you for sharing the hat pattern - it is gorgeous and plan on making one for my granddaughter - am sure she will love it.


----------



## sramkin

Very nice. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## kippyfure

Thanks so much for the link!!


----------



## lkb850

Thank you so much! I have downloaded it to make for a Christmas gift this fall.


----------



## rjazz

thank you for the lovely hat


----------



## lsdlong

Thanks!


----------



## chinalake66

Beautiful, thank you so much.


----------



## Starrmark

Thank you so much for sharing this. You are very generous it is lovely.


----------



## FWBknitter

Thank you for the lovely pattern. I added to my chemo hat patterns.


----------



## deblh

Thank you! It is very pretty!


----------



## 4grammy4

Thank you. Such a pretty pattern.


----------



## Naneast

Lovely hat! :thumbup:


----------



## pendergrass

Thank You!


----------



## sjbowers

Thank you! It's beautiful and will make a great hat for Knots of Love.


----------



## lagreen47

Thank you, it is gorgeous!


----------



## Knittingkitty

You are welcome, Everybody!  I am glad you like it!


----------



## Pansy Blabberfingers

It's beautiful. I make charity hats & have downloaded this. It's a nice change from the ordinary ones I have been knitting. Very generous of you to share it. Thanks & God bless! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## SallyJ

Another lovely hat. Thanks for sharing. I've already made several of your hat patterns.


----------



## Chocolatechips

Thank you for this beautiful hat pattern.


----------



## carolky

So very pretty. Thank you for the pattern.


----------



## Fla-Yankee

Thank you so much, I have downloaded and I know that I will be making this for my best friend FREDA she will love it!


----------



## lovessandybeaches

That is so nice of you to share your hat pattern. I just love the "ribbing" and the flower!


----------



## planetrosemary

Thankyou for such a lovely pattern


----------



## SEA

So very pretty. Thank you.

SEA


----------



## Jimmy'swife

Very pretty. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## GrandmaNona

Thank you for sharing this pattern.
Is there a limit on how much you can save on here or on Ravelry? I think my phone and computer are about to blowup because of all the beautiful patterns I have saved from KP? LOL

GrandmaNona


----------



## Nanny26

I have purchased several of your patterns in the past, always a nice knit! Granddaughters & daughter in-law love them! Thanks for this free pattern


----------



## grannysk

Thanks :thumbup:


----------



## korteruckmar

Thank you!


----------



## judymiss

Right now I needed a flower for a hat, so your pattern is very timely. After the flower, I'll knit your hat. Thank you!


----------



## calicolover

Thank you for your generosity....that hat is beautiful. It goes to the top of my "to knit" list.


----------



## MrsBearstalker

Thanks so much for the pattern! That is a very pretty hat and I look forward to making it.


----------



## JeanJ

Thank you so much for your generosity in sharing your patterns with us!  It's now on my TO-DO list for GD.


----------



## gordon000

I'm looking for something new and I believe this is "the one". So grateful for you offering it. Thanks a MIL.


----------



## canuckle49

Beautiful hat ! Thank you for kindly offering it to us for free. All your hats are just lovely ! &#9786;&#65039;&#128077;


----------



## KnittingNut

What a beautiful hat pattern! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Phyllis Wright

Love it, thank you.


----------



## Karenno1

thank you for my birthday present on april 5th ha ha x


----------



## jaml

Thank you!


----------



## Knittingkitty

Karenno1 said:


> thank you for my birthday present on april 5th ha ha x


Happy Birthday, Karen!  Thank you again for all your nice comments, Everybody! So much positive energy, it feels great!


----------



## Susan from NC

Very pretty and thank you for sharing it with us.


----------



## nannee

Thank you for giving us a lovely gift


----------



## Noreen

Gorgeous Hat, your designs are always so beautiful

Thanks for the pattern


----------



## Dancin'n'Knittin'

This hat is beautiful! Thank you for making it available for free. My sister's name is Eva and I plan to make this for her birthday.


----------



## kneonknitter

Knittingkitty said:


> Hello Everybody,
> 
> My new hat pattern "Eva" is free in my Ravelry shop till April 5 ( regular price is $2.99).
> Happy knitting!
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/hat-eva


Beautiful! Thank you Elena.


----------



## StellasKnits

Thank you for such a lovely pattern! Since the page number has exceeded 5 pages, we'll have to wrap this one up now. Lovely lovely hat!


----------

